# best exhaust system for a 93 300zx?????



## edZX (Dec 14, 2008)

i would like to get help choosing the right exhaust system for my Z..
im thinking about getting the borla or the B&B but idk which to decide on..
i want it to have the 4 tips.. recommendation on other?
Im looking for the one that would give me the best performance and bad ass sound....


----------

